# DIY Hospitol Tank/Breeder basket



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

What you need: 
Plastic food storage containers that come with lids (you will need at least two of them)









Cross Stitch Fun pack










Tools: 
Something to cut with, we used a portasol (handheld sauter gun)
Super Glue

First, you take the lid of the container, and place it on a hard surface. Then you cut out the where the grooves are in the lid. I highlighted where we cut the groove.









Then, you cut


















Do this to two of the lids. Try to keep the lines as clean as possible.

Open up your cross stitch thing. Toss the string, unless you can find a use for it. You'll have this thingy left

















Take one of your lids, then place it on top of the mesh thingy. Using a sharpie, mark off where you need to cut the mesh.









Then, cut the mesh 









Then, you take one of the lids, add glue, and place the cut mesh on top









Add glue again, then place the second lid on top of the first one. It should fit snugly. 










And you are done with the lid of your hospitol tank/breeder basket.









I would like to add that although I didn't add holes in the original container itself (we had cheap ones that cracked really easy) you can add holes to get better water flow. 

This is good to use if you have a hurt fish, so you don't have to pull it out of the original tank, and can just toss it in, and leave it in the tank. Great fry tank as well. 

This tank is not reccomended for fish that need to be medicatied.


----------

